# Which is the best lowhand Digital SLR Camera



## stalin (May 7, 2005)

I like to buy a Digital SLR Camera. Can any1 tell me how much it cost and feature and make of the Camera


----------



## vimalonline (May 7, 2005)

stalin said:
			
		

> I like to buy a Digital SLR Camera. Can any1 tell me how much it cost and feature and make of the Camera



check out www.ebay.in or shopping.rediff.com and search for digital cameras.

 i think kodak easyshare cx3000 is the cheapest branded digital camera

www.vimalonline.com


----------

